# Minwax Polycrylic vs Minwax Polyurethane



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

If the oil base smell bothers you... I'd just pay the price and use the acrlic water base.

AFAIK... basically, the oil base's wear a little better and will tend to darken/yellow a little.

The acylic/water will be clearer.

I redo some rental/flips, and I often do refinish drawer interiors... it just is a subtle enhancement to see "clean" drawers to a buyer.

I actually use the oil, because it somewhat disguises the normal wear, and the odor is not an issue. In your case , I don't see it matters...just cost verse drytime/odor.


----------



## sukhenkoi (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your answer. My other problem is that wood the drawers are made from inside does not look very attractive to me. It is not very smooth and has dirty white color. It is kind of soft wood. It looks like some kind of aspen. Applying Polyurethane makes it look better. If Polycrylic does not change look, then I would better stick to Polyurethane.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep... the oil will give you a slight amber tone.


----------

